# Lied to at owner update!



## Petey (Jul 5, 2017)

Diamond update: still scumbags 

I went in for an owners update at Cancun Resort in Las Vegas. Went in there, they told me about all these new changes they are going through and of course wanted me to upgrade, yet again. I said no, blah blah hours later. I told them I actually wanted to get rid of my timeshare because the MF's were getting out of hand. They laughed and said that ain't gonna happen.  

The agent did send me to see another agent/supervisor that told me there indeed was a way to get rid of my Maintenance Fees! I was all ears and excited to hear this. She told me that they've been getting a ton of complaints so they were doing a new thing where members wouldn't have to pay MF's if they purchsed The Sampler. Oh really? We went over and over the fact that I would not be charged MF's to my account for two years if I did this. It made sense cause my MF's are $3,600 a year and The Sampler was $4,000 with 20k points for 2 years. So I would actually save almost $4,000 in fees. So I bought the $4,000 Sampler. 

Stupid move? Yes. Are they gonna charge me $3,600 this coming year in MF's? You betcha. I called the sales department and apparently "Oxanna has left the company, but we'll take your number and have the manager give you a call." No one ever calls back.

I'm not sure what I can do... I just got duped for another 4 grand and I'm hella pissed.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 5, 2017)

Look through your paperwork to find out what you have to do to rescind the sale. I can't remember how many days Nevada allows but it should be at least 5 days from the date you signed. With some States it is 7 or even 10 days.


----------



## nuwermj (Jul 5, 2017)

You can start with filing a complaint using the email address at the bottom of this pages:
https://www.diamondresorts.com/diamond-clarity

Also send the complaint to the Attorney General's office in Nevada and your home state.

If that doesn't work try this forum:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/DiamondResortsOwnersAdvocacy/

Samplers cannot be rescinded in Nevada.

Did you charge the sampler on a credit card? You may be able to challenge the charge with you credit card company.  

As for getting rid of you Diamond points: have you tried the surrender program? Look at the first "sticky" thread in this forum.


----------



## wilma (Jul 5, 2017)

Petey said:


> Diamond update: still scumbags
> 
> I went in for an owners update at Cancun Resort in Las Vegas. Went in there, they told me about all these new changes they are going through and of course wanted me to upgrade, yet again. I said no, blah blah hours later. I told them I actually wanted to get rid of my timeshare because the MF's were getting out of hand. They laughed and said that ain't gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Diamond resorts have horrible lying salespeople so make a promise to never go to another update!!


----------



## Eileen A. (Jul 5, 2017)

I know they lie but what they were saying (I'm sure in a misrepresented way) was that you pay no
MF on the sampler points - which is true.  See if you can cancel the Sampler - I thought there was no
cancellation policy on Sampler unlike on Trust purchases.  Hopefully I'm wrong.

I bought one a few years back - in order to lock in price per point and thinking that it was
an ok deal for the extra one time points.  I made the most of it using the points for a 2 week
stay in Maui.  Although as a platinum member I did not need additional points.  LOL - lesson learned.  

File the complaints that newermj suggested above and hope for the best.

If nothing works - make the most of those points and never buy anything else from Diamond again.

That is my policy now!


----------



## Petey (Jul 7, 2017)

nuwermj said:


> You can start with filing a complaint using the email address at the bottom of this pages:
> https://www.diamondresorts.com/diamond-clarity
> 
> Also send the complaint to the Attorney General's office in Nevada and your home state.
> ...


----------



## Petey (Jul 7, 2017)

All my credit cards were maxed out and also I had no card on me. They said not to worry because I could apply for their Barclays Diamond Resorts credit card and not pay interest for the first 6months. So (like a fool) I did that. Definitely gonna try and surrender the time share.


----------



## Westferb (Dec 13, 2017)

This is exactly what happened to me this summer, right down to the wording about complaints, offering me a sampler and my maintenance fees would be suspended for two years on my original purchase.  Do you have an update, have you had any joy with getting your sampler refunded?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2017)

you can successfully rescind the sampler...folks have done it recently in fact!

costs nothing to try!

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sampler-just-purchased-in-arizona.261944/

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/cancelling-the-sampler.242750/


just because a salesperson tells you that you "cant cancel" doesnt make it true!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 13, 2017)

To the OP, please rescind ASAP and Please follow the steps laid out by nuwermj.
Good luck and never attend another Update by any developer.


----------



## Xolodno (Dec 28, 2017)

Afraid that was going to be the case.  I was told only one year of maintenance fee's were waived if the sampler was purchased in Las Vegas.  Thought "ok, because purchasing the sampler to what amounts to two years of maintenance fee's isn't going to entice anyone, so they give you 30k points for the price of 20k in fee's".  Figured I'll use this year's fee's to knock the loan down and finish it off by July.

I was even told by the Sales Manager that I will still get a bill, but just ignore it and it will be waived after the first of the year. Now I'm reading that isn't the case.  Even when I was called by another Rep a few weeks later, who stated, if I permanently purchased the extra points now, I wouldn't have to pay for the sampler and get to keep the one time infusion. I declined and told him, basically, I did it because one year of maintenance fee's were waived and I wouldn't mind having the extra infusion of points for a couple of years.  But I can under no certain terms justify buying more points, because one, I wouldn't even use it that much and two, I have other financial obligations.  And even he didn't say the waiver was false.

Well, I guess I'll see what happens shortly.  And I'll decide how to proceed.  But if this is becoming that common, soon DRI may be picking up the tab from more angry owners who walk away.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 28, 2017)

the problem with these situations is that DRI simply sits back and claims that you either misheard, or misunderstood what the salesperson said...because there is "no way we at DRI would allow any of our sales staff to intentionally mislead customers, in fact we specifically train them not to do such a thing"....or other similar nonsense.

and in that case, its simply a he said she said ordeal where the salesperson would deny lying, and repeat a similar canned statement like the one above.

 I suggest becoming the squeaky wheel on steroids....voice your displeasure and complaint on every DRI social media outlet you can find and email them constantly.

it is not unheard of for any large developer to release owners from contracts (especially if they were flat out lied to during the sale)...but they certainly arent going to do it without some prodding and effort on your part to make your voice heard!


----------



## Xolodno (Dec 28, 2017)

Well  that's the thing...Timeshare salespeople usually keep at minimum a few dozen lies ready on hand, specifically to avoid showing a pattern.

Once a pattern emerges, at minimum the salesperson negotiated in bad faith in behalf of the company...or the company willingly allowed or encouraged this to happen.  Granted the person who started this was told two, I was told one....and I'm waiting for the shoe to drop on my case.  I can call and get clarification...but my experience with the finance people, customer service, etc. hasn't exactly been up to par.  One day, "oh yes, we can do that for you given your circumstances"...next day "oh no, the other person was in error, we can not do that".

If there are more out there who were told MF's would be waived, I'd like to know.


----------



## Panina (Dec 28, 2017)

Tuggers are savvy and fall for this.  Most Non tuggers do not have a chance.  Everyone needs to read the contract, if it’s isnt in the contract is isn’t true.


----------

